# Can a Specv outrun a Mazdaspeed?



## Nismo21503 (Oct 29, 2003)

I was just curious if a Sentra SpecV, stock, could beat a stock Mazdaspeed. I was told it could, just wanted to hear other thoughts. I was told my car has more horsepower.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Nismo21503 said:


> I was just curious if a Sentra SpecV, stock, could beat a stock Mazdaspeed. I was told it could, just wanted to hear other thoughts. I was told my car has more horsepower.



this isn't the question to be asking here. You were told you have more hp? Why don't you look on the internet and compare?
yes. you have more hp. The race would be pretty close.


----------



## Nismo21503 (Oct 29, 2003)

I wouldnt know where to look! Any ideas?


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

You can look up a lot of specifications at http://www.autos.msn.com
There's a ton of basic information there that has always been pretty accurate in my experience.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

yes a spec is faster if it has a decent driver
a spec is faster than my car and I'm even with a MSP
don't as me how I know, this isn't the place


----------



## LoS8 (Dec 5, 2003)

*Spec-V Vs. MSP*

I checked the mazda site and the spec-v and MSP are very similar on paper. I can only see advantages in the Spec-V's favor tho. The advantages I saw were 5 more HP, 20 more TQ, like 150 pounds lighter, and a sixth gear. what you think?

Carlos


----------



## nissandude_tt (Dec 5, 2003)

I know for a fact that mazdaspeeds are quicker. My buddy has a 2003.5 mazda speed, he raced a spec v and beat him. The specs have more horse power but I guess the turbo in the speed gives it a little more. Why do you care so much??? you should do your research. I think you should just worry about your car and stop worrying about everyone elses.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

nissandude_tt said:


> I know for a fact that mazdaspeeds are quicker. My buddy has a 2003.5 mazda speed, he raced a spec v and beat him. The specs have more horse power but I guess the turbo in the speed gives it a little more. Why do you care so much??? you should do your research. I think you should just worry about your car and stop worrying about everyone elses.


I think the guy in the spec needs to learn how to drive


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

Why dont you go race one and see for yourself first hand?


----------



## Nismo21503 (Oct 29, 2003)

I plan on it once I get my chance but I've never raced it before. I guess b/c I'm a chick, nobody bothers b/c they think I dont know how to drive. When I had my old car, I got attention all the time, but it was slow so I never bothered trying to race anyone, but now that I have a car with some balls, I get none!

I really dont care which is faster, I was just curious!


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

haha....thats good...racing is dangerous anyway. its really a driver's race. so if you hone them skillz, you'll be able to beat cars that are alot faster. since you are a chick, i'd be easier to win, cuz ppl would definately underestimate you. i have yet to see a Girl driving a spec-V and i'd totally adimire a chick with enough ballz to race in a Spec-V. and we're only talking about stock vehicles here...just wait until you get some mods on that baby...then you'd know what i'm talking about...that we really dont care which cars are faster anymore...just who you can beat. ...Girl Power! Car Chicks Rock!


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

IF the Spec is faster all it will take is a $10 ebay boost controller and good bye Spec.


----------



## nissandude_tt (Dec 5, 2003)

I think you do care, who has one that bothers you? I'm just curious


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

ok....the spec has way more torque than a MSP could ever dream of...and what is more important in acceleration? torque....plus the spec-V has more horsepower anyway...have you heard news about mazda's horsepower claim stories? haha. so more horse power and more torque... plus the MSP's horsepower dosnt even kick up until higher RPM cuz of the turbo...so who's faster here? i already said that it can be a driver's race....CAN BE.......so get your facts straight...boost controller or not...


----------



## SuperAkuma (Jul 23, 2003)

Silvspec86 said:


> ok....the spec has way more torque than a MSP could ever dream of...and what is more important in acceleration? torque....plus the spec-V has more horsepower anyway...have you heard news about mazda's horsepower claim stories? haha. so more horse power and more torque... plus the MSP's horsepower dosnt even kick up until higher RPM cuz of the turbo...so who's faster here? i already said that it can be a driver's race....CAN BE.......so get your facts straight...boost controller or not...


There is more to winning a race than having more tq. If tq was the answer than everyone would want a bus or a 18 wheeler because they got madd tq. You have to add in other considerations like the gearing ratio, engine speed, weight, and all the other stuff that goes on. Our specs may look good on paper but on the track it should do better with the power that the engine put out. Don't get me wrong I love my spec.

If a spec goes head to head with MSP, stock for stock, im pretty sure that we can beat it from the start because our engine has really good low-midrange power. But if you are racing one on the freeway, i dont think that it can hang with it on because the spec has no high end power
And also it really depends on the driver too


----------



## atomicbomberman (Jul 6, 2002)

I hope they fixed the weird gear ratio on the Spec... so far I have not found a single specV that is willing to race me!

A year or so ago a friend brought a friend up with a SpecV, we were gonna have this "old se-r v.s. new se-r" battle... but the new se-r guy chickened out...


----------



## Nismo21503 (Oct 29, 2003)

I agree that it all depends on the driver. I've raced my Spec once against a Volkswagon GTI and I beat him. My fiance and I just laughed b/c he got beat by a girl. I love speed and I'd race any chance I got. I'd like to start modifying my car after the holidays, so we'll see.

Eventhough I'm a chick, I know how to drive and your all probably saying "Yeah Right" as your reading this sentence, but its true, think what you want.


----------



## SuperAkuma (Jul 23, 2003)

Nismo21503 said:


> I agree that it all depends on the driver. I've raced my Spec once against a Volkswagon GTI and I beat him. My fiance and I just laughed b/c he got beat by a girl. I love speed and I'd race any chance I got. I'd like to start modifying my car after the holidays, so we'll see.
> 
> As for why I wanted to know which is faster is b/c a girl I used to be best friends with was always in competition with me. We stopped being friends just recently and she went out and got an 03 MSP. I know I could beat her, b/c she cant drive to save her life. She's always been jealous of me and what I have and she was especially pissed when she saw how much bigger my engagement ring was compared to hers, thats just the type of immature person she is and I'm glad I'm not friends with her anymore but she thinks she has one up on me and I dont think she does. Eventhough I'm a chick, I know how to drive and your all probably saying "Yeah Right" as your reading this sentence, but its true, think what you want.


im not thinking "yeah right" im thinking "you broke up a friendship because she got a different car? I hope there was a better reason than that..

n i think that itz pretty koo that a girl is into cars because of the speed. over here, girls are into cars because of guyz which i think is :fluffy:


----------



## Nismo21503 (Oct 29, 2003)

SuperAkuma said:


> im not thinking "yeah right" im thinking "you broke up a friendship because she got a different car? I hope there was a better reason than that..
> 
> n i think that itz pretty koo that a girl is into cars because of the speed. over here, girls are into cars because of guyz which i think is :fluffy:


No, the friendship ended way before she got the car! It ended for other reasons that I'd rather not get into.

I can thank my fiance for getting into cars! He always says he's corrupted me, hehe! I love going to car shows and all that stuff!


----------



## rhino-x (Oct 2, 2003)

I raced an MSP at the track. They are quick, don't be fooled. However it is 100% a driver's race. Our lack of top-end and their lack of torque seem to cancel each other out. The driver of the MSP had just gotten the car, and I can't launch very well (2.3 60' always  ) but we were prettyevenly matched.

If she can't drive you'll stomp on her, if she can then it's at least even.


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

chimmike said:


> yes. you have more hp. The race would be pretty close.


VERY close...
Basically the same except they are even harder to launch then our cars...
I raced one at the track and he used to have a turbo civic. He's been racing for a while... It took him 6 tries before he broke into the 15's.
I seen him a few months later with a couple of mods and he is now in the high 14's
He told me the damn car is a bitch to drive strait...lol


----------



## SpecVeezy (Aug 16, 2003)

I kill MSP all the time/ i test drove one and i think its bull shit/ they look real good tho


----------



## Quaz (Dec 20, 2002)

I have gone against the Mazda.. (i beat it).You never know if you are faster, a better driver or if the other person was goin 100 percent...So. thats that and its no big deal either way as long as you have fun driving...

I have CAI....


----------



## Nismo21503 (Oct 29, 2003)

Quaz said:


> I have gone against the Mazda.. (i beat it).You never know if you are faster, a better driver or if the other person was goin 100 percent...So. thats that and its no big deal either way as long as you have fun driving...
> 
> I have CAI....


I totally agree with you! I plan on having a few surprises myself!


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

true dat Quaz...its all about the fun, i raced fixed up prelude today, beat it by a few car lengths, but man i got a rush!


----------



## graymulligan (Dec 10, 2003)

well guys, hiya, first of all, I'm a newbie to the nissan board, but not to small, go fast cars. I've had turbo'd miatas, a 240sx with a frankenstein JR supercharger setup, and most recently a Mazdaspeed protege that met with a large tree limb in the road a little while ago. 

I totalled my MSP two weeks ago. It was a wonderful car, and a good companion to my fourth miata since i bought it. I test drove the spec-v (2004) a couple days after I knew the MSP was totalled, and bought it on the spot. A couple weeks later, the car is a ton more fun to drive. I don't know if you've read the reviews in R+T about the torque steer problems in the protege, but they are very real. It's a tough car to launch in the middle lane of a three lane road from a stop. The spec-v feels more refined, a little more comfortable to ride in from a suspension setup standpoint, and most of all, it feels better put together. The biggest problem I had with the MSP is that it felt more "aftermarket tuned" then my turbo'd miata. The spec-v feels stock, and much more solid. 

All that being said, the spec-v is flat out faster. The mazdaspeed is a wonderful low boost car, but from a torque standpoint, I love launching the spec-v every time, because it goes in a straight line, and not into the lane next to me. 

Hope this board is as much fun as the miata board, so far you guys seem like intelligent car nazis, so I'll fit right in...lol.


----------



## rhino-x (Oct 2, 2003)

Damn! The Spec V has _LESS_ torque steer than the MSP? I always have to warn people when they drive my car, "if you get on it keep it straight!".


----------



## Nismo21503 (Oct 29, 2003)

I think it totally depends on the driver and what type of mods you have done to your car. I'm trying to wait until after the holidays to start, but its hard. I'm going to start with an air intake and go from there!


----------



## graymulligan (Dec 10, 2003)

Rhino, it ain't even close buddy...I can tromp on the spec-v and at least keep it in the proper lane. With the mazdaspeed, nope!


----------



## V Dude (Oct 22, 2002)

rhino-x said:


> Damn! The Spec V has _LESS_ torque steer than the MSP? I always have to warn people when they drive my car, "if you get on it keep it straight!".


He's got an '04 Spec V, which has the better gear ratios and much less torque steer. All the reviews have been saying that. I really want my '02 tranny to go out because I hate the torque steer. It's been crunchy in third gear since day one but it just keeps working.

And about racing an MSP, if you go in a straight line it's pretty much a tie. But in turns the Spec V has a big mid-range torque advantage.


----------



## V Dude (Oct 22, 2002)

graymulligan said:


> well guys, hiya, first of all, I'm a newbie to the nissan board, but not to small, go fast cars. I've had turbo'd miatas, a 240sx with a frankenstein JR supercharger setup, and most recently a Mazdaspeed protege that met with a large tree limb in the road a little while ago.
> 
> I totalled my MSP two weeks ago. It was a wonderful car, and a good companion to my fourth miata since i bought it. I test drove the spec-v (2004) a couple days after I knew the MSP was totalled, and bought it on the spot. A couple weeks later, the car is a ton more fun to drive. I don't know if you've read the reviews in R+T about the torque steer problems in the protege, but they are very real. It's a tough car to launch in the middle lane of a three lane road from a stop. The spec-v feels more refined, a little more comfortable to ride in from a suspension setup standpoint, and most of all, it feels better put together. The biggest problem I had with the MSP is that it felt more "aftermarket tuned" then my turbo'd miata. The spec-v feels stock, and much more solid.
> 
> ...


Good to see you like the Spec V! I'm getting the Nismo suspension and the Spec V will feel even better from what I have read. 

Check out www.thevboard.com. It's a lot more active than this forum.


----------

